# Two hangovers.



## Ron Evers (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## PJM (Jan 19, 2020)

Not what I was expecting.  Nice catch.


----------



## smoke665 (Jan 19, 2020)

YIKES!!! That's not something you see in the south........thankfully.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jan 19, 2020)

Not what I was expecting. Nice catch

Me neither.......


----------



## K9Kirk (Jan 19, 2020)

Nice pic. You can't drink the snow away. It just doesn't work like that.


----------



## tirediron (Jan 19, 2020)

I'm guessing the Ontario building code doesn't call for snow brakes on residential metal roofs?


----------



## Ron Evers (Jan 19, 2020)

tirediron said:


> I'm guessing the Ontario building code doesn't call for snow brakes on residential metal roofs?



It may now, I do not know.  I was likely the first to put a steel roof on a house around here back in 86.  only barns had them back then. 
The roof was 12 years old & I was sick of picking up shingle tabs after every storm.


----------



## Winona (Jan 21, 2020)

We have a metal roof and love when the snow does this. Just don’t be under it when it decides to go. Yikes!


----------



## zombiesniper (Jan 21, 2020)

Someones getting some ice for their drink.

Good catch.


----------

